# Brush pile fishing video



## chaunc

The video I did with Russ Bailey will air on Saturday at 3:30 on the pursuit channel. I haven’t seen it yet so I hope it turns out to be a good show.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chaunc said:


> The video I did with Russ Bailey will air on Saturday at 3:30 on the pursuit channel. I haven’t seen it yet so I hope it turns out to be a good show.


Thats pretty cool stuff! Im sure it will be good.


----------



## Bluegillin'

chaunc said:


> The video I did with Russ Bailey will air on Saturday at 3:30 on the pursuit channel. I haven’t seen it yet so I hope it turns out to be a good show.


I record all of his shows so I look forward to seeing you on there. You know your a good fisherman when television fisherman seek you out. Much deserved based on what I read on here


----------



## chaunc

Bluegillin' said:


> I record all of his shows so I look forward to seeing you on there. You know your a good fisherman when television fisherman seek you out. Much deserved based on what I read on here


Thanks. I put a lot of time on the water to be able to fish as I do. I’m blessed to be able to do these things.


----------



## crappiedude

I've been looking forward to seeing this episode.
I'm sure it won't disappoint.


----------



## zaraspook

chaunc said:


> Thanks. I put a lot of time on the water to be able to fish as I do. I’m blessed to be able to do these things.


Congrats to you, chaunc! The Brushpile Fishing vids are great! Impossible not to pick up a nugget or two from each.


----------



## Timjim

what is the pursuit channel? i can't seem to find it on spectrum.


----------



## Lewzer

Is that the "Brush Pile Fishing" show? If so I already have the DVR set to record all new shows.

I never heard of pursuit channel but it looks channel 393 on DISH so it probably is the "Brush Pile Fishing" show. I'll have to check it out once it records.
It will be interesting to see what reservoir you were on. Mosquito, Pyma or Shenango?


----------



## kycreek

Looking forward to it.


----------



## chaunc

We we on Shenango lake in the fall. I hope you enjoy the show. It was fun fishing with Russ again. I’ve fished Pymatuning, Mosquito and Shenango with him since I’ve known him.


----------



## Harry1959

Am at work, but will have wife record it


----------



## firemanmike2127

That's pretty cool ! Our wives work together but I've never been fishing with Russ yet. Patti did bring my wife a bag with some of his favorite crappie plastics though. I'll be watching as well. Mike


----------



## ya13ya03

Pretty nice seeing an ogf fella on tv. Good show. Learned a new technique as well.


----------



## Lundy

Nice show and job Mr Smith!!

That red Lund with two Honda’s on the back made me think I was on the front of that boat except I don’t have a beard

I may bring my boat and join you on that lake this fall, sure didn’t look over crowded with other boats


----------



## chaunc

Lundy said:


> Nice show and job Mr Smith!!
> 
> That red Lund with two Honda’s on the back made me think I was on the front of that boat except I don’t have a beard
> 
> I may bring my boat and join you on that lake this fall, sure didn’t look over crowded with other boats


At that time of the year, there’s a lot of days my trailer is the only one in the lot. That may change after this show tho.


----------



## crappiedude

Great show Ken.
That "hang gliding" looks like a great technique to use on those brush piles.
Jig fishing at it's finest.


----------



## partlyable

I missed recording it and was gonna go back and find a time this week when they re run it. What’s the actual name of the show? 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Net

Well done!...and very informative! I DVR all the brush pile shows and was caught off guard by this one. As soon as they said they were on Shenango I told my wife "Hey I bet that's Ken from OGF!"


----------



## Lewzer

> What’s the actual name of the show?


"Brush Pile Fishing"

I tried watching it Saturday night but fell asleep in 10 minutes. Not because it was a bad show or Chaunc needs acting lessons. I just fall asleep when I sit down. Will try again later this week.


----------



## Lewzer

Oh yea. Russ said your were crappie.com "Mr. Crappie of the Year". Congratulations on that!!!


----------



## tsquare

congrats great show enjoyed watching on Sunday too cold & snow here to hit the water. I like the term for "hang gliding" which we fish a lot at Mosquito, the smaller bait post cold front was the ticket.


----------



## RMK

partlyable said:


> I missed recording it and was gonna go back and find a time this week when they re run it. What’s the actual name of the show?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can watch it online through the brushpile fishing site as well


----------



## RMK

just watched it. good show and nice fish


----------



## meats52

chaunc said:


> The video I did with Russ Bailey will air on Saturday at 3:30 on the pursuit channel. I haven’t seen it yet so I hope it turns out to be a good show.


I just saw this post yesterday so I missed the show, but I checked the Pursuit channel and it's airing again this Saturday at 3:30. I have it setup to record. I know how well your hang gliding technique works. Thanks for the tips that you have given me and my son the times that I've seen you on Mosquito. I'll probably see you on the lake this year.


----------



## polebender

Nice video! Really enjoyed it! They say people always find a way to catch fish when the bite is tough. Some real ingenuity there chaunc!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Great video, always enjoy adding new methods to the arsenal.


----------



## ruffhunter

just watched ft loramie, st marys and lake erie episodes for the first time. Damn Im hooked on this show. Never felt that way with other fishing shows. Learned some things in each. nice to relate to local places.


----------



## chaunc

I’ve been watching Russ videos for maybe twenty years. Most informative crappie fishing videos on the net, consistently.


----------



## TClark

Found it http://brushpilefishing.com/2018/04/07/shenango-slabs-s04e08/

Great job on the video...nice to meet you so to speak!


----------



## ress

Good show! Neat seeing the OGF decal on the boat too.


----------

